
Linux.conf.au 2017 live stream - eggsome
https://www.linux.conf.au/stream
======
bottler_of_bees
I can't believe this is the first I'm hearing of this, and it's in Hobart. Did
they advertise it anywhere?

------
mmcallister
I'm currently attending and it's an amazing experience!

